# 4 year old female on Clist-SC



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*UPDATE:*
Ad has been removed by the poster, hope this means she found a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awwww*

awwwww

She is so beautiful!!

Carolina Mom

What about the SC Rescues?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> awwwww
> 
> She is so beautiful!!
> 
> ...


The Charlotte GR Retriever Rescue Club was the closet one from where the poster lived in SC, only about 20-25 minutes away, that's why I gave her their info and sent the ad to them. 

*The ad has been deleted by the poster, no idea if she found a home for her. I didn't get a reply from the person nor from the Charlotte Club, no idea of the outcome.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy
Thanks for all you did. Possible that she contacted the rescue and that they will take her in!


----------

